
Show HN: Verix – Verify anyone's employment with just an email address - dwiner
https://www.verify.verixapi.com/
======
sryoung
This looks really helpful! How do you do the verification?

~~~
dwiner
Thanks for checking it out! We use a number of different data sources (social
data, Crunchbase, DNS records, email MX records, etc.) to map domain ->
company and email -> individual identity.

------
chanfest22
Pretty cool. What is your information source on the backend and how should we
interpret the confidence score?

~~~
dwiner
Thanks for checking it out! Our data comes from over 250 public and private
data sources, including LinkedIn, Crunchbase, email MX records, company DNS
records, and more.

The confidence score is our confidence in the employment verification
result—that the email address provided represents a real employee at the
company that owns the domain.

------
equalunique
:(

Error retrieving company data. Please try again later.

------
WhiteOwlLion
Error retrieving company data. Please try again later.

------
benprawdzik
interesting does it work for all companies?

~~~
dwiner
It works on the vast majority. We have near 100% coverage for large,
established companies covering the majority of American employees; tiny
startups is an area where we're continuing to add data sources to deliver the
best results possible.

